
Cyberpunk 2077 – Official E3 2019 Cinematic Trailer - doener
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIcTM8WXFjk&has_verified=1
======
protomyth
The funny part is the release date for the game is in the same year as the
original tabletop RPG was supposed to take place.

[https://talsorianstore.com/products/cyberpunk-2020](https://talsorianstore.com/products/cyberpunk-2020)

